# clogged PICC line



## ggparker14 (Aug 18, 2011)

Need other's opinions. PICC line is clogged and line is flushed with heparin.  What dx code would be appropriate?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 18, 2011)

Look at 996.1 since it is a vascular line and a complication. See if that helps. Any other suggestions?


----------



## dadhich.girish (Aug 18, 2011)

I am leaning towards 996.74 - Occlusion of vascular device.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 19, 2011)

So Girish what is this due to? You don't have the reason for the clog or what is surrounding it as in hemorrhage, fibrosis stenosis, etc. for the .74


----------



## dadhich.girish (Aug 22, 2011)

jgf-CPC said:


> So Girish what is this due to? You don't have the reason for the clog or what is surrounding it as in hemorrhage, fibrosis stenosis, etc. for the .74



IMO, an occlusion means obstruction of something w/o any further clarification whether it is due to thrombus, embolus, or if there was any hemorrhage or not.  Clog means the same too.  Code 996.1 is rather for the conditions in which device has complications due to its own functioning and not externally affected.  The excludes portions also states for Occlusion NOS (also can be called clog) codes this to 996.74.

HTH.


----------

